
U.S. sales of Tesla Model 3 plunge 74% in January, according to outside estimate - pseudolus
https://www.latimes.com/business/autos/la-fi-hy-tesla-sales-plung-20190201-story.html
======
chmaynard
A drop in sales during one typically slow month does not a trend make.
However, I think the underlying concern is that the Model 3 is essentially a
luxury sedan, at least as currently priced. There is no mass market in the USA
for luxury sedans. Tesla is in a race against time, and time is running out.

